# Help! Need to change diet!



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

My little guys have been on IAMS Smart Puppy Small Breed kibble since I brought them home. This is the food the breeder was using, so I continued to keep the change in environment minimal. I also added home cooked chicken, rice, and veggies to the mix because the Bandit was not eating at first and this seemed to help. I don't love IAMS and the puppies love a good home cooked meal, but I don't really have much time for home cooked so I need to start adding wet food, as I am a full-time employee, full-time mom/wife, and a full-time student. Now that the bag of kibble is almost gone, I am thinking of purchasing one more bag to mix with a better quality food and gradually move them to the new food. I also want to add wet to the mix because they need the water. I figure I can add the wet to their meals for the rest of this bag to get them used to it and to see how their tummies handle it before moving to the 1/2 and 1/2 kibble mix (1/2 IAMS 1/2 New Better Quality, whatever that is). I keep a little kibble in my pockets for quick treats when they potty in the correct area, as moister treats tend to dry out. 

Anyway, I have found the following websites and wonder if any of you have found the information useful or even correct.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8
http://www.reviews.com/dog-food/
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/

I'm going to need something I can easily order and find at PetSmart, as I just cannot spend time running all over creation. I also need something that travels well, because we enjoy traveling to pet friendly places and I don't want to take the chance of food going bad. I fed Wellness to my last dog and loved it, which is on two of the websites listed as good quality. I found some disturbing information on some of the others listed, and I don't want a food that has a history of being recalled. What do you guys think?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you thought about freeze dried raw? I use Stella & Chewy's which recently had a recall on the chicken, but I've been using it for a while and like it. It travels really well and you add water to it. I don't think any of the big box stores carry it but you can get it online and have it shipped to you. I also use Acana Singles which is a dry kibble. Dog Food Advisor is a very informative site and I know a lot of people here use it for helping them decide what food to use. I would only suggest to do your research and make sure you don't get any food that is made or uses sourced ingredients from China. I know Honest Kitchen is a freeze dried, non raw, option and they make some that you can add your own cooked meat. I'm sure others will chime in with their food options.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

You can order just about any food on Chewy.com and it usually arrives in a couple of days. Orijen and Acana are supposed to be good as far as dry. Orijen makes a freeze dried which is also good. We have tried HK Embark dehydrated but I usually ended up throwing so much of it out, unless it was covered in human cooked chicken, beef or pork. My little one would only pick out the human cooked meat used to entice her. You have to look at the ratio of protein, vegetables and fruits, and carbohydrates/starch.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

*Darwin's Raw*

I feed Darwin's Raw, and they deliver it right to your door. It's been great; Rory is healthy and happy, her coat is lustrous, her teeth stay clean and her breath fresh, and her stools are small and odorless.

You feed based on your dog's weight, so Rory gets 3.6 ounces per day, it works out to about $27 per month.

Rory's Raw Food Diet Delivered To Our Doorstep
Why I'll Always Feed a Raw Diet
Rory Goes in For a Teeth Cleaning

They have a great trial program; they'll ship 10 lbs. to your door for $14.95. That will last a 7 lb dog 44 days.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I used Dogfoodadvisor.com. I am very fortunate that Baci will seemingly eat ANYTHING! I had always feed my dogs Science Diet, but when I looked at the rating on Dogfoodadvisor it was only so-so nutritionally. Baci is now on Victor Super Premium High Pro Plus Active Dog & Puppy. He is doing well, and the vet gave it her stamp of approval.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Thanks, everyone! Now I suppose I just need to read all I can on the recommended food that is mentioned in the reviews. My little Bandit is prone to tummy problems if there is a change, so I have to keep that in mind.

In terms of ensuring quality, Chinese-free, ingredients read the following:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-industry-exposed/dog-food-chin/


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

My teenage daughter is a worrier. If there's something in the slightest that she could worry about, she does. I just had a conversation with her about dying last night. "Mom, are you afraid of dying?" She asked. "No," I replied. "It's going to happen sooner or later, but it's not something I can control, so I'm not going to worry."

The point is, be informed. But don't worry overly. You can only do your best about keeping yourself, your family and your pets safe. The internet (and the news) is great for making people worry.

There are really scary stories that have come from Chinese dog food. But we live in a global society that you can't completely control. So get the best quality you can and know you've done your best. Unless you want to raise your own meat, grow your own vegetables and cook everything from scratch


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Darla eats Stella and Chewys chicken too!!she loves it! But I mix it with dry kibble Taste of the Wild bison( I know strange but she loves it) Anyways good luck on trying a better quality food, and like the others stated you can order online its easy and takes a couple of days no biggie!

Take care

Nic & Darla


----------



## rocky14 (Dec 25, 2014)

jabojenny said:


> Have you thought about freeze dried raw? I use Stella & Chewy's which recently had a recall on the chicken, but I've been using it for a while and like it. It travels really well and you add water to it. I don't think any of the big box stores carry it but you can get it online and have it shipped to you. I also use Acana Singles which is a dry kibble. Dog Food Advisor is a very informative site and I know a lot of people here use it for helping them decide what food to use. I would only suggest to do your research and make sure you don't get any food that is made or uses sourced ingredients from China. I know Honest Kitchen is a freeze dried, non raw, option and they make some that you can add your own cooked meat. I'm sure others will chime in with their food options.


I feed Rocky Stella and Chewy beef patty and Fromm Chicken a la veg kibble. Lately he has just been eating the Stella and Chewy patty and leaving the kibble in his bowl. I'm hesitant to just feed the Stella and Chewys. Do you mix anything with it or just give the Stella and Chewys? He does love some homemade chicken when I mix it in. I guess I'm concerned if he is getting enough nutrition in the patty alone. 
He can have a sensitive tummy so I hate the thought of trying different kibble. He used to eat Merrick I but switched to Fromm.


----------

